# Oil Leak



## Powershok (Jun 3, 2009)

Found this the other day after i finished riding. Is it the head gasket leaking or something else causing it?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

its just the valve cover gasket leaking


----------



## Powershok (Jun 3, 2009)

where is it located?? im not too engine inclined.


----------



## Powershok (Jun 3, 2009)

do you know the part number by chance?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

could be valve cover or even like my buddies bike where oil pukes in the airbox and he lost his little hose that runs to bottom of skid....so therefore when he puked in the box it would drain back on his motor


----------



## Powershok (Jun 3, 2009)

the hose is still there. its also doing the same thing on the rear cylinder. i just changed brands of oil last oil change. could the different brand of oil done this by chance?


----------



## Powershok (Jun 3, 2009)

also the air box has no signs of oil being in it.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Probably a leaky gasket like mentioned above. Mine started doing this a couple months ago and I went and re-torqued the bolts....seems to have fixed the problem.


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

Mine does the same thing.. had the engine totally resealed while it was under warrany and its still leaks.. looks like its just that kawi sealant instead of a gasket. i just keep the oil cleaned off it and check the oil every ride


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Probably a leaky gasket like mentioned above. Mine started doing this a couple months ago and I went and re-torqued the bolts....seems to have fixed the problem.



careful torquing the bolts on the v/c tho it could mess with your valve lash. Follow the sequence and trq specs.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

clean it up and see where it leaking then


----------

